# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  وضوء الحائض قبل النوم هل هو بدعة؟

## طالبة فقه

اخواتي الفاضلات السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احيانا اتوضاء قبل النوم وانا حائض فقط اريد ان ابقى على طهارة الوضوء للصلاة فهل هذه بدعة..؟لانني لم يسبق لي القراءة عن ذلك
فهل فعلي هذا صحيح؟
وجزاكن الله خيرا

----------


## أم هانئ

> اخواتي الفاضلات السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> احيانا اتوضاء قبل النوم وانا حائض فقط اريد ان ابقى على طهارة الوضوء للصلاة فهل هذه بدعة..؟لانني لم يسبق لي القراءة عن ذلك
> فهل فعلي هذا صحيح؟
> وجزاكن الله خيرا


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


هل يشرع الوضوء للحائض قبل نومها ؟السؤال: هل يشرع للحائض أن تتوضأ أثناء حيضها ؟ وهل يمكن قياس ذلك على وضوء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل نومه وهو جنب ؟ وإذا توضأت الحائض أثناء حيضها أتكون بذلك الوضوء قد ابتدعت ؟ . بارك الله فيكم ونفع بعلمكم . 


الجواب :
الحمد لله
ثبت أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يتوضأ قبل أن ينام وهو جنب ، وحثَّ على ذلك .
فعَنْ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ قَالَ : سَأَلْتُ عَائِشَةَ أَكَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَرْقُدُ وَهُوَ جُنُبٌ قَالَتْ : نَعَمْ ، وَيَتَوَضَّأُ . رواه البخاري ( 282 ) .
وعَنْ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها قَالَتْ : (كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذَا كَانَ جُنُبًا فَأَرَادَ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ أَوْ يَنَامَ تَوَضَّأَ وُضُوءَهُ لِلصَّلَاة) رواه مسلمِ ( 305 ) .
قال ابن رجب الحنبلي – رحمه الله - :
وقد ذهب أكثر العلماء إلى هَذهِ الأحاديث ، وقالوا : إن الجنب إذا أراد النوم غسل ذَكره وتوضأ .
وممن أمر بذلك : علي ، وابن عمر ، وعائشة ، وشداد بنِ أوس ، وأبو سعيد الخدري ، وابن عباس ، وَهوَ قول الحسن ، وعطاء ، وابن المبارك ، ومالك ، والشافعي ، وأحمد ، وإسحاق وغيرهم مِن العلماء ، وكرهوا تركه معَ القدرة عليهِ .
ومنهم مِن قالَ : هوَ واجب ويأثم بتركه ، وَهوَ رواية عَن مالك ، واختارها ابن حبيب مِن أصحابه ، وَهوَ قول طائفة مِن أهل الظاهر .
" فتح الباري " لابن رجب ( 1 / 357 ) . 
والظاهر أن المرأة الجنب والرجل في هذا سواء ، لأن الأصل استواؤهما في الأحكام إلا ما ورد الدليل بالتفرقة بينهما .
قال ابن رجب الحنبلي – رحمه الله - :
واختلفوا : هل المرأة في ذَلِكَ كالرجل ، أم لا ؟ .
فقالت طائفة : هما سواء ، وَهوَ قول الليث ، وحكي رواية عَن أحمد ، وقد نص على التسوية بينهما في الوضوء للأكل .
والثاني : أن الكراهة تختص بالرجل دونَ المرأة ، وَهوَ المنصوص عَن أحمد .
ولعله يستدل بأن عائشة لَم تذكر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كانَ يأمرها بالوضوء ، وإنما أخبرت عَن وضوئه لنفسه .
" فتح الباري " لابن رجب ( 1 / 358 ) . 
وهل الحائض كالرجل الجنب في ذلك ، فيشرع لها الوضوء عند الأكل وعند النوم ؟
والجواب : لا ، لأن حدث الحائض وهو خروج الدم مستمر ، فلا ينفعها الوضوء بتخفيف الحدث ، بل لو اغتسلت لم ينفعها الاغتسال ، أما الجنب ، فإذا اغتسل ارتفعت جنابته ، وإذا توضأ خفت .
لكن ... إذا انقطع دم الحائض فيصح قياسها حينئذ على الجنب فتتوضأ قبل الأكل وقبل النوم .
قال الحافظ ابن حجر – رحمه الله - :
وقال ابن دقيق العيد : نصَّ الشافعي رحمه الله على أن ذلك ليس على الحائض ؛ لأنها لو اغتسلت لم يرتفع حدثُها بخلاف الجنب لكن إذا انقطع دمها استحب لها ذلك .
" فتح الباري " ( 1 / 395 ) .
والذي يظهر من نصوص الشرع أن الوضوء يخفف الجنابة للرجل والمرأة .
قال ابن رجب الحنبلي – رحمه الله - :
وقد دلت هَذهِ الأحاديث المذكورة في هَذا الباب : على أن وضوء الجنب يخفف جنابته .
" فتح الباري " لابن رجب ( 1 / 358 ) . 
وقال النووي – رحمه الله - :
" وأصحابنا متفقون على أنه لا يُستحب الوضوء للحائض والنفساء [يعني : قبل النوم] ؛ لأن الوضوء لا يؤثر في حدثهما ، فإن كانت الحائض قد انقطعت حيضتها صارت كالجنب ، والله أعلم " انتهى .
" شرح مسلم " ( 3 / 218 ) .

والله أعلم


 

http://www.islamqa.com/ar/ref/155247

----------


## طالبة فقه

جزاك الله جنان الخلد ياام هاني على ماكتبت وافدت جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك امين

----------


## أم هانئ

> جزاك الله جنان الخلد ياام هاني على ماكتبت وافدت جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك امين


 وجزاك أخيتي وتقبل طيب دعائك 

ولكن علام كل هذا لم أفعل شيئا فقط نقلت ما قاله أهل العلم

حي هلا بك دائما .

----------


## طالبة فقه

> وجزاك أخيتي وتقبل طيب دعائك 
> 
> ولكن علام كل هذا لم أفعل شيئا فقط نقلت ما قاله أهل العلم
> 
> حي هلا بك دائما .


 موقع الاسلام محجوب عندنا لذلك انت قدمت لي معروفا ورفعتي عني وساس في حكم مافعل  فمهما فعلت وقلت  للذي اسدى إلى معروفاً فلن اوفيه حقه، و لكن الجأ إلى من يقدر على ايفاء الحقوق سبحانه، ادعوا لك بأن يعطيك الله ماتتمنين..انه ولي ذلك وهو القادر عليه

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,

أحسن الله إليكِ طالبة فقه, وإلى الفاضلة أم هانيء




> موقع الاسلام محجوب عندنا


إذا ما بحثتِ بالكلمات المراد البحث عنها في google ستجدين أسفل الرابط الأصلي, من جهة اليسار أيقونتان هما: (نسخة مخبأة) وأحيانا (مماثلة), كهذه:
نسخة مخبأة 


اختاري نسخة مخبأة تظهر لكِ نافذة من الموقع بها المحتوى كامل, لكن لا يسمح لكِ بتصفح المنتدى, ومتى ما أردتِ البحث فافعلي مثل ذلك, زادكِ الله حرصًا وورعًا.

----------


## طالبة فقه

بارك الله فيك اختي التوحيد

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا أم هانئ وطالبه فقه على هذا الطرح المهم

ولكن عندي سؤال لعلي أجد لديكن إجابة شافية

ورد أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بالوضوء عند النوم فقال:"إذا أتيت مضجعك ، فتوضأ وضوءك للصلاة ، ثم اضطجع على شقك الأيمن ، ثم قل : اللهم أسلمت وجهي إليك ، وفوضت أمري إليك ، وألجأت ظهري إليك ، رغبة ورهبة إليك ، لا ملجأ ولا منجى منك إلا إليك ، اللهم آمنت بكتابك الذي أنزلت ، وبنبيك الذي أرسلت ، فإن مت من ليلتك ، فأنت على الفطرة ، واجعلهن آخر ما تتكلم به قال : فرددتها على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فلما بلغت : اللهم آمنت بكتابك الذي أنزلت ، قلت : ورسولك ، قال : لا ، ونبيك الذي أرسلت ." متفق عليه من حديث البراء بن عازب

فهل إذا توضأت الحائض لا لتخفيف الحدث حيث أنه لا يرفع ولا يخفف بالوضوء بداهةً

 ولكن عملا بالأمر الشرعي الوارد في هذا الحديث فهل يكون هذا بدعة؟

----------


## أم هانئ

> جزاك الله خيرا أم هانئ وطالبه فقه على هذا الطرح المهم
> 
> ولكن عندي سؤال لعلي أجد لديكن إجابة شافية
> 
> ورد أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بالوضوء عند النوم فقال:"إذا أتيت مضجعك ، فتوضأ وضوءك للصلاة ، ثم اضطجع على شقك الأيمن ، ثم قل : اللهم أسلمت وجهي إليك ، وفوضت أمري إليك ، وألجأت ظهري إليك ، رغبة ورهبة إليك ، لا ملجأ ولا منجى منك إلا إليك ، اللهم آمنت بكتابك الذي أنزلت ، وبنبيك الذي أرسلت ، فإن مت من ليلتك ، فأنت على الفطرة ، واجعلهن آخر ما تتكلم به قال : فرددتها على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فلما بلغت : اللهم آمنت بكتابك الذي أنزلت ، قلت : ورسولك ، قال : لا ، ونبيك الذي أرسلت ." متفق عليه من حديث البراء بن عازب
> 
> فهل إذا توضأت الحائض لا لتخفيف الحدث حيث أنه لا يرفع ولا يخفف بالوضوء بداهةً
> 
> ولكن عملا بالأمر الشرعي الوارد في هذا الحديث فهل يكون هذا بدعة؟


 
وجزاك سارة وبارك فيك

ومن باب المناقشة لا الإجابة أقول ما يلي :

ما الغرض من الوضوء قبل الدعاء المذكور والنوم في هذا الحديث ؟

الغرض أن ينام المسلم / المسلمة على طهارة كما رغب في ذلك الشارع

الحكيم في نصوص أخرى منها :
من بات طاهرا بات في شعاره ملك ، لا يستيقظ ساعة من الليل إلا قال الملك : اللهم اغفر لعبدك فلانا ، فإنه بات طاهرا 
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: السلسلة الصحيحة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2539
خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده حسن 

طهروا هذه الأجساد طهركم الله ، فإنه ليس عبد يبيت طاهرا إلا بات معه ملك في شعاره ، لا ينقلب 
ساعة من الليل إلا قال : اللهم اغفر لعبدك ، فإنه بات طاهرا 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3936
خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن 

فإذا علمنا أن الغرض من الوضوء هو تحقيق الطهارة للمسلم / المسلمة
قبل النوم وعلمنا أن الحيض يمنع تحقق تلك الطهارة المرادة فهل تعدّ الحائض
المتوضئة قبل النوم والدعاء متبعة .............؟

ويمكنك سارتنا الكريمة أن تأتي بشرح الحديث الذي تفضلتِ بذكره
لنعلم بماذا فسر أهل العلم الأمر بالوضوء فيه 
فأنت أسرع وأكثر إجادة في البحث على الشبكة مني .... ابتسامة



وفي الأخير لي اعتراض : حيث يسوني وبشدة وصف عمل ما بالبدعة هكذا
نعم هناك فارق بين وصف عمل ما بأنه بدعة وبين وصم فاعل هذا العمل بالمبتدع
ولكن للكلمة ثقل وشدة  ومقتضى قد لا ينتبه له كل أحد .. فلو قلنا : هل هذا العمل
مخالف للهدي أو ما شابه من تعبيرات لكان ألطف تعبيرا وأبعد عن موطن دحض مزلة ........... 
أقول من باب الأولى وليس من باب الصواب نقيض الخطأ بوركتم .

أذكّر بأن ما سبق كان من باب النقاش ليس إلا بورك في الجميع .

----------


## طالبة فقه

قال الرسول علية الصلاة والسلام:من عمل عملآ ليس علية أمرنا فهو رد.
لقد تركت ذلك رغم اني اعتدت علية  منذ الصغر والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> وجزاك سارة وبارك فيك
> 
> ومن باب المناقشة لا الإجابة أقول ما يلي :
> 
> ما الغرض من الوضوء قبل الدعاء المذكور والنوم في هذا الحديث ؟
> 
> الغرض أن ينام المسلم / المسلمة على طهارة كما رغب في ذلك الشارع
> 
> الحكيم في نصوص أخرى منها :
> ...


بوركت أم هانئ
ولكن لا يزال الإشكال قائما

فهل من السنة أن يتوضأ للنوم إتباعا للحديث بعد غسل حيض أو جنابة صحيح أم يكتفي بتلك الطهارة - عند من قال بعدم الحاجة للوضوء بعد الغسل- ويكون بذلك أصاب العمل بهذا الحديث المذكور؟

وإن كان على طهارة (توضأ للعشاء) ثم أراد أن ينام فنام دون أن يتوضأ، هل بذلك يكون مصيبا لسنة العمل بهذا الحديث أم لا؟ 

باعتبار أنه مصيب للقصد (الطهارة) ولكنه لم ينفذ الأمر (أن يتوضأ وضوءه للصلاة)








> ويمكنك سارتنا الكريمة أن تأتي بشرح الحديث الذي تفضلتِ بذكره
> لنعلم بماذا فسر أهل العلم الأمر بالوضوء فيه 
> فأنت أسرع وأكثر إجادة في البحث على الشبكة مني .... ابتسامة


هكذا إذن؟! (ابتسامة)
ومن الذي زعم هذا؟ وأنا ما سبقتك يوما في البحث مع زعمك الدائم أنك لا تفقهين في النت شيئا (3 ابتسامات)

إن كان هذا "واجبا" فلا يسعنا إلا الطاعة لأستاذنتا الكريمة ولكن ربما يتأخر التسليم شهرا أو اثنين 





> وفي الأخير لي اعتراض : حيث يسوني وبشدة وصف عمل ما بالبدعة هكذا
> نعم هناك فارق بين وصف عمل ما بأنه بدعة وبين وصم فاعل هذا العمل بالمبتدع
> ولكن للكلمة ثقل وشدة ومقتضى قد لا ينتبه له كل أحد .. فلو قلنا : هل هذا العمل
> مخالف للهدي أو ما شابه من تعبيرات لكان ألطف تعبيرا وأبعد عن موطن دحض مزلة ........... 
> أقول من باب الأولى وليس من باب الصواب نقيض الخطأ بوركتم .


نعم أوافقك لا سيما أن هاهنا حديث يعتمد عليه وهو متفق عليه فالخلاف في الفهم والتطبيق فحسب وطالب الحق يريد أن يصيب السنة السنة




> أذكّر بأن ما سبق كان من باب النقاش ليس إلا بورك في الجميع


هو كذلك أستاذتنا 
وأنا لا أخالفك بعلم بل هو سؤال الجاهل 

وإنما هي شبهات نلقيها حتى يزول أي إشكال 

كذلك أحب أن أحتفظ باللقب وأستحقه بجدارة لا سيما بعد ما صار عالميا (ابتسامة)

----------


## أم هانئ

> بوركت أم هانئ
> ولكن لا يزال الإشكال قائما
> 
> فهل من السنة أن يتوضأ للنوم إتباعا للحديث بعد غسل حيض أو جنابة صحيح أم يكتفي بتلك الطهارة -
> عند من قال بعدم الحاجة للوضوء بعد الغسل- ويكون بذلك أصاب العمل بهذا الحديث المذكور؟
> 
> وإن كان على طهارة (توضأ للعشاء) ثم أراد أن ينام فنام دون أن يتوضأ، هل بذلك يكون مصيبا لسنة العمل بهذا الحديث أم لا؟ 
> 
> باعتبار أنه مصيب للقصد (الطهارة) ولكنه لم ينفذ الأمر (أن يتوضأ وضوءه للصلاة)


**قال الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد في شرحه لسنن أبي داود :


*وردت كثير من الأحاديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تبين لنا آداباً وسنناً وأذكاراً* 
*تكون عند النوم، وذلك أن النوم أخو الموت، فقد ينام المرء فتقبض روحه في المنام*
*فيكون قد مات على طهارة وعلى ذكر لله عز وجل.*

...وإذا كان الإنسان على طهارة قبل النوم فلا يحتاج إلى وضوء؛ 
لأن المقصود أن يكون على وضوء. 



...*ذكر مناسبة أمر النبي بالوضوء عند النوم* 


*أما مناسبة أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالوضوء عند النوم مع أن النوم ناقض للوضوء،*
*فلا شك أن هذا من الصفة المحمودة، وليس معنى ذلك أنه سيستمر على طهارة،*
*ولكن كونه ينام وهو على هيئة حسنة وعلى هيئة طيبة، هذا هو الذي ينبغي.*


http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/inde...audioid=173635







> هكذا إذن؟! (ابتسامة)
> ومن الذي زعم هذا؟ وأنا ما سبقتك يوما في البحث مع زعمك الدائم أنك لا تفقهين في النت شيئا (3 ابتسامات)


الله يهديك حتى الاعتراض في هذا 
يبدو أن اللقب لا ينفك صار ملازما ......... ابتسامة





> إن كان هذا "واجبا" فلا يسعنا إلا الطاعة لأستاذنتا الكريمة ولكن ربما يتأخر التسليم شهرا أو اثنين


الأعمار بيد الله بنيتي لذا تعجلت بالبحث والجواب بارك الله في عمرك 






> وإنما هي شبهات نلقيها حتى يزول أي إشكال


نسأل الله أن تزول بعد قراءة النقل عن الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد 
فالمراد هو أن ينام المسلم على طهارة فمادامت الحائض لن تكتسب
طهارة من الوضوء فلم تفعل ؟




> كذلك أحب أن أحتفظ باللقب وأستحقه بجدارة لا سيما بعد ما صار عالميا (ابتسامة)


متعك الله بلقبك ولا أغبطك عليه ......... ابتسامة

----------


## طالبة فقه

شكر الله لكن كنت أقصد بذلك العمل منفعة باطن الوضوء بطهارة القلب والاعضاء من أوساخ الذنوب والمعاصي وإلا مع هذا ابقى لست طاهره ظاهرآ كالطهارة للصلاة وغيره من العبادات

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

للرفع .........
جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> **قال الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد في شرحه لسنن أبي داود :
> 
> 
> *وردت كثير من الأحاديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تبين لنا آداباً وسنناً وأذكاراً* 
> *تكون عند النوم، وذلك أن النوم أخو الموت، فقد ينام المرء فتقبض روحه في المنام*
> *فيكون قد مات على طهارة وعلى ذكر لله عز وجل.*
> 
> ...وإذا كان الإنسان على طهارة قبل النوم فلا يحتاج إلى وضوء؛ 
> لأن المقصود أن يكون على وضوء. 
> ...


بارك الله فيك أستاذتنا الحبيبة 
تذكرت هذا الموضوع بعد سؤال بعض الأخوات وقيامهن بالبحث
فتشجعت للعودة والبحث أنا أيضا 
هذه فتوى للشيخ الفوزان أفتى فيها باستحباب الوضوء للحائض
ط§ظ„ظˆط¶ظˆط، ظ„ظ„ط*ط§ط¦ط¶ ظ‚ط¨ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ†ظˆظ… | ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ظ…ط¹ط§ظ„ظ? ط§ظ„ط´ظ?ط® طµط§ظ„ط* ط¨ظ† ظپظˆط²ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظپظˆط²ط§ظ†

هكذا يمكننا أن نقول أن فاعل ذلك لا يعد مبتدعا وأن الأمر محل خلاف واجتهاد لأنه لم يرد فيه أمر ولا نهي بالخصوص إلا الأمر العام بالوضوء قبل النوم

أتفهم أن الأمر بالوضوء قبل النوم يمكن أن يعلل بعلة التطهر لكن لا ننكر أن الوضوء عبادة وأنه إذا كان المرء متطهرا بوضوء أو بغسل ثم أراد أن يتطهر مرة أخرة للنوم كما ورد في الحديث فإنه ذلك يستحب له وقطعا لا ينكر عليه فضلا عن أن يسمى مبتدعا وهنا هو محل استشكالي السابق

أن الأمر بالوضوء قبل النوم هو عبادة مستحبة يمكن لعالم أن يستنبط منها استحباب الوضوء للحائض والجنب والمحدث والمتطهر على حد سواء والله أعلم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ولعل أستاذتنا أم هانئ تفيدنا في هذا المبحث أيضا
هل يجوز؟؟؟؟؟ - منتديات الدكتور الشيخ فهد بن سعود العصيمي

*ماحكم وضوء الحائض سواءً أكان عند النوم
أو في أي وقت من الأوقات..طوال فترات الحيض؟؟

الجواب : 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا

روى عبد الرزاق عن ابن جريج قال : قلت لعطاء : أكانت الحائض تُؤمَر أن تتوضأ عند وقت كل صلاة ، ثم تجلس فَتُكَبِّر وتَذْكُر الله ساعة ؟ قال : لم يبلغني في ذلك شيء ، وإن ذلك لَحَسَن ، قال معمر : وبلغني أن الحائض كانت تُؤمَر بذلك عند وقت كل صلاة .

قال ابن عبد البر : من السلف مَن كان يَرَى للحائض ويأمرها أن تتوضأ عند وقت الصلاة ، وتذكر الله ، وتستقبل القبلة ذَاكِرَة لله جالسة . 
وروى خالد عن عقبة بن عامر ومكحول قال مكحول : كان ذلك من هدي نساء المسلمين في أيام حيضهن . 
ثم قال ابن عبد البر : هو أمْر مَتْرُوك عند جماعة الفقهاء ، بل يكرهونه . 

وذَكَر الإمام لنووي الخلاف في وضوء الْجُنُب والْحِكْمَة مِنه ، ثم قال : قال المازري : ويَجْري هذا الخلاف في وضوء الحائض قبل أن تنام ؛ فمن عَلّل بِالْمَبِيت على طهارة اسْتَحَبّه لها ، هذا كلام المازري . وأما أصحابنا فإنهم مُتَّفِقُون على أنه لا يُسْتَحَب الوضوء للحائض والنفساء ؛ لأن الوضوء لا يُؤثِّر في حَدَثهما ، فإن كانت الحائض قد انقطعت حيضتها صارت كَالْجُنُب 


هل يجوز للمرأة في حال الحيض الوضوء والجلوس في مصلاها تذكر الله ? 
الجواب : 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


يجوز للمرأة في حال الحيض الوضوء والجلوس في مُصلاّها تذكر الله ، وكذلك في وقت قيام الليل يجوز أن تتوضأ وتجلس في مصلاّها تذكر الله . 

ومِن العلماء مَن قاس حال الحائض في هذا على حال الْجُنُب إذا أراد أن ينام ، فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سُئل : أَيَرْقُدُ أَحَدُنَا وَهُوَ جُنُب ؟ قَال : نَعَمْ ، إِذَا تَوَضَّأَ أَحَدُكُمْ فَلْيَرْقُدْ وَهُوَ جُنُب . رواه البخاري ومسلم . 
ومعلوم أن وضوء الْجُنُب لا يرفع الْحَدَث ؛ لأن الجنابة حَدَث أكبر لا يرتفع إلاّ بالغُسُل ، وإنما لِيَبِيت على إحدى الطهارَتين . 

وفي حديث أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه قال : حدثني عَمْرُو بنُ عَبسَةَ رضي الله عنه أَنّهُ سَمِعَ النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يقُولُ : أَقْرَبُ مَا يَكُونُ الرّبّ مِنَ العَبْدِ في جَوْفِ اللّيْلِ الآخِرِ ، فإِنْ اسْتَطَعْتَ أَنْ تَكُونَ مِمّنْ يَذْكُرُ الله في تِلْكَ السّاعَةِ فَكُنْ . رواه الترمذي والنسائي في الكبرى وابن خزيمة والحاكم والطبراني في مسند الشاميين وابن عبد البر في التمهيد ، وقال : وهو حديث صحيح ، وطرقه كثيرة حسان شامية . اهـ . 

فمن استطاع أن يكون ممن يذكر الله عزَّ وَجَلّ في تلك الساعة فليَكُن ، على طهارة أو ليس على طهارة ؛ لأن ذِكر الله والدعاء لا تُشترط لها الطهارة ، وإن كان الأفضل أن يكون الداعي على طهارة تامة . 
وفي حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها قَالَتْ : كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَذْكُرُ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ أَحْيَانِهِ . رواه مسلم .

وأصرح منه في حقّ الحائض أنها تخرج لِصلاة العيد تشهد الخير ودعوة المسلمين ، وتقِف في عرفة وتشهد المشاهِد في الحج وتعمل أعمال الحجّ ، غير أنها لا تطوف بالكعبة حتى تطهر وتغتسل . 

قالت أم عطية رضي الله عنها : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تَخرج العواتق وذوات الخدور أو العواتق ذوات الخدور والحيّض وليشهدن الخير ودعوة المؤمنين ويعتزل الحيّض المصلى . قالت حفصة : فقلت : آلحيّض ؟ فقالت : أليس تشهد عرفة ، وكذا وكذا ؟ رواه البخاري . واصله في الصحيحين . 

والله تعالى أعلم .
المجيب الشيخ/ عبدالرحمن السحيم
عضو مكتب الدعوة والإرشاد


فأنا تعجبت من كون الوضوء عند كل أذان مع ذكر الله للحائض قال عنه بعض العلماء من هدي نساء المسلمين! وكنت أحسبه بدعة في الواقع
فهل أجد عندكم في ذلك شيئا أستاذتنا الفاضلة؟

----------


## أم هانئ

مررت قدرا سارة بنت محمد فرأيت المشاركة وخلاصة القول أخيتي :
أننا إن ذهبنا نبحث عن أقوال لأهل العلم نؤيد بها ما نذهب إليه في مسألة ما 
 أو ما تهواه أنفسنا من أفعال معينة على هيئة معينة لن نعدم - غالبا - أن نجد قائلا يقول بهذا
والسؤال : ما الضابط ؟ وما الذي ينبغي على أحدنا ؟ وهل معنى وجود اختلاف في المسألة أن الجميع على صواب ؟

- أولا : الحق واحد لا يتعدد فأحد الأقوال صائب والبقية غير ذلك
- ثانيا : يلزم كل منا البحث عن الصواب واتباعه لا البحث عما يميل إليه ويعضد ما يذهب إليه
- ثالثا : الضابط هو الدليل فمن ذكر من أهل العلم  دليلا قويا واضحا يعضد به ما ذهب إليه في المسألة فهو إن شاء الله المصيب ويزيد من وضوح صوابه قول الجمهور بذلك ومخالفة البعض بغير ما دليل أو بدليل هو أوضح من دليل القوم الأُوَل

ويعلم الله أنني لا أنتصر لما أذهب إليه في مسألتنا هذه ولكن مقابلة دليل مرفوع واضح الدلالة بقول بعض السلف أو بدليل قياسي هذه المقابلة توضح بجلاء ما هو القول الراجح من بين الأقوال .

وفي الأخير : تختلف الأفهام و جميعنا - إن شاء الله - مريد للحق طالبه وكل يعمل حسب ما ترجح له .

أحسن الله إلى الجميع والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .

----------


## الدرر

بورك الجمع الطيب ..

ولإثراء الموضوع أفرّغ فتوى الشيخ صالح الفوزان حفظه الله :




السؤال : هل يستحب للمرأة الحائض الوضوء قبل النوم؟ 

الجواب : نعم . يخفف . 

الجنب والحائض إذا أراد أن ينام فإنه يستحب له - على الأقل - يتوضأ ،

لأن الوضوء يُخَفِّف الحدث . 


صوتي

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم

----------

